# احتساب ابعاد حوض الترسيب



## mohalrubaie (11 ديسمبر 2010)

حوض الترسيب Sedimentation Tank
يتم بواسطتها التخلص من نسبة كبير من الأجسام العالقة في الماء (SSC) من خلال إضافة مادة الشب إليها مما يجعل هذه العوالق تلتصق ببعضها مشكل اجسام اكبر مسرعة بذلك من عملية الترسيب ، ويتألف حوض الترسيب من ثلاثة مناطق هي:
1. منطقة المزج السريع : حيث يتم فيها امتزج الماء الخام مع محلول الشب .
2. منطقة المزج البطيء : ويتم في هذه المنطقة تشكل الندف .
3. منطقة الترسيب : وهي المنطقة التي يسير فيها الماء ببطء ليتسنى للندف التي تشكلت الوقت للترسب .
وهناك عدة طرق لتحديد حجم حوض الترسيب ، ونرى ان الطريقة التي سيتم توضيحها هي الأكثر يسراً وتبدأ بحساباتها من المنطقة الثالثة وليتسنى لنا المباشرة بذلك يجب معرفة الأمور التالية :
1. كمية الماء المراد ترسيبها ( وهنا 50 م3 / س )
2. سرعة الجريان اللازمة لحدوث الترسيب ( والموصى بها 1 – 3 م / س في منطقة الترسيب ).
3. زمن البقاء اللازم لترسب العوالق في حوض الترسيب ( الموصى به 30 – 60 دقيقة ) .
ملاحظة : ان زمن البقاء على صلة بنوع المخثر المستخدم وحجم وشكل العوالق وأبعاد Lamella settler التي سيتم اختيارها لتوضع في الحوض وهنا يوصى بان توضع بزاوية 60o وبطول يتراوح بين 55 - 170سم .



ويتم احتساب حجم وأبعاد حوض الترسيب كالتالي :
1. بعد معرفة Q و t يتم حساب الحجم بالمعادلة التالية :

V = Q*t


V= 50*0.5= 25 m3​
يتم إضافة (1.5 – 3%) للأطيان المترسبة وليكن هنا (2.5%) لذا يكون الحجم (25.625 م 3) ، وينفذ الحجم الزائد بشكل سطح مائل بزاوية ( 10o – 20o ) .
2. من سرعة الجريان ولتكن مثلا 3 م / س ، ومن العلاقة أدناه يتم احتساب عمق الحوض :

d = u*t​
حيث : u سرعة الجريان .
d عمق الحوض .
t الزمن اللازم للترسيب.
وبتعويض قيمة كل من u وt في المعادلة السابقة تخرج لنا قيمة d .
3. احتساب طول وعرض الحوض :

Q = u*w*L​
• في المعادلة أعلاه يتم فرض قيمة لأحد البعدين L or w لاستخراج قيمة البعد الثاني ، ولنفرض ان عرض الحوض هو (2.3 م) ومن المعادلة أعلاه يكون طول منطقة الترسيب هو (7.246م ) .
4. اذا علمنا ان الزمن اللازم لبقاء الماء في المزج السريع هو( 10 – 40 ) ثا وفي المزج البطيء(10 – 20 ) دقيقة لذا يمكن حساب حجمه وأبعاده. وتحدد سرعة المزج مع العلاقة التالية :
G = (P/(V*m))1/2
G is the velocity gradient [s-1]
with P = r*g*h*Q ==> power transmitted to the water
r = 1000 kg/m3 ==> density of the water
g = 9.81 m/s2 ==> gravitational acceleration
h ==> head loss of the water passing through the flocculator [m]
Q ==> volumetric flow rate in m3/s
V ==> volume of the water to which the power is applied
m ==> dynamic viscosity of the water [kg/m*s]​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الأيادي على هذا الموضوع المفيد ...........


----------



## mohalrubaie (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً على هذه الردود الجميلة


----------



## eng-karim gh (13 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك يااستاذ وجعلها الله في ميزان صالح اعمالك اخوك eng karim


----------



## محمد المدار (21 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود كمياء (2 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الجميل


----------



## هندسة الأبتكار (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samsalah (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي لكن كيف يتم حساب التدفق


----------



## محمود بن حسين (30 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## مدير مشروعات (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## منير ماجد (5 ديسمبر 2014)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا على جهودكم الجبارة


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (23 يناير 2015)

حبيبي ربي يوفقك


----------



## محمد الجفري (22 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## memo star (20 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

